
BusyBox Drops Systemd Support - byaruhaf
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=BusyBox-Drops-Systemd
======
JdeBP
* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10473474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10473474)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10480776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10480776)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483780)

